# Gheenoe fiberglass work in S Florida?



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for someone to add a fiberglass rear deck to my Gheenoe. I do not want to take it all the way to Titusville to go do custom gheenoe or gheenoe manufacturing. Does anyone know someone in Dade, Broward or Palm Beach counties? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Call Fantastic Finishes in Kendall. The gentleman is deaf so you will speak to his wife. He does great work. 305 753-5549

A buddy of had work done on his Egret by Fiberglass Tony, 305 215-9453
says he is good.

Good Luck


----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

SaltyJim said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for someone to add a fiberglass rear deck to my Gheenoe. I do not want to take it all the way to Titusville to go do custom gheenoe or gheenoe manufacturing. Does anyone know someone in Dade, Broward or Palm Beach counties? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Did you find someone to make you a deck? I am looking as well.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I did this coosa deck on my jonboat, and previously had a gheenoe. I’m a Public school art teacher so i am about to have a lot of free time in a few weeks. Lots of custom fab experience working and fiberglass work on surfboards airboats and my own boats.


----------

